# 9th Annual Midwest Bicycle Swap Meet



## mazdaflyer (Feb 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 20, 2018)

@ranman @smij @oldfart36


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 21, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> @ranman @smij @oldfart36




Yep, already have my hotel room. Always a good one!


----------



## rrtbike (Mar 31, 2018)

Getting closer!!!


----------



## 450redrider (Apr 4, 2018)

oldfart36 said:


> Yep, already have my hotel room. Always a good one!



Got mine too...lol


----------



## 450redrider (Apr 8, 2018)

One week from today


----------



## Boris (Apr 8, 2018)

Like the flyer. Well done.


----------



## rrtbike (Apr 13, 2018)

It's this Sunday boys and girls!


----------

